# Al Qaida Bounty on Yemen Ambassador / US Soldiers



## JBS (Dec 31, 2012)

http://news.yahoo.com/yemen-al-qaida-offers-bounty-us-ambassador-123417649.html



> SANAA, Yemen (AP) — Al-Qaida's branch in Yemen has offered to pay tens of thousands of dollars to anyone who kills the U.S. ambassador in Sanaa or an American soldier in the country.
> An audio produced by the group's media arm, the al-Malahem Foundation, and posted on militant websites Saturday said it offered three kilograms of gold worth $160,000 for killing the ambassador, Gerald Feierstein.
> 
> The group said it will pay 5 million Yemeni riyals ($23,000) to anyone who kills an American soldier inside Yemen.
> ...


 
Said the cynical locals, "good luck in claiming the money LOL".

Seriously, be safe, warriors.   Our politicians have created a climate where our staff have the appearance of vulnerability.


----------



## Chopstick (Dec 31, 2012)

President Obama said that Al-Qaida is not longer a threat.  Just ask Ambassador Stevens.


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 31, 2012)

Chopstick said:


> President Obama said that Al-Qaida is not longer a threat. Just ask Ambassador Stevens.


 
In fairness, this isn't the Original Gangsta AQ but one of the offshoots.


----------



## fox1371 (Dec 31, 2012)

Nothing really all that new...

I would also like to thank the media for providing free advertisement for these ass-clowns.  Hell, there are probably some twisted Americans that would take advantage of that offer.


----------

